# iPhone USB detection delay on Windows 7



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

When I connect my iPhone 4 to my Windows 7 PC via USB, there is a long delay before it actually gets detected. I haven't timed it, but sometimes I have to wait up to a minute before I hear the Windows USB connection sound and it shows up in iTunes. It used to make the sound instantly. Other USB devices, like webcams and USB sticks, are detected instantly as usual. What is happening?

There is only one Apple services named "Apple Mobile Device" and it's set to automatic and started. The Bonjour service is also set to automatic and started.


----------



## MartyF81 (Jan 23, 2013)

Have you tried this with a different cable?


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

I just did not and it detects my iPhone instantly. Problem solved. Guess I shouldn't have bought iPhone cables on eBay...


----------

